
Linux 3.3: Finally a little good news for bufferbloat - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2012/03/linux-3-3-finally-a-little-good-news-for-bufferbloat/
======
cobrausn
ESR had actually posted about this particular issue not too long ago and was
looking for assistance with the 'Bufferbloat' project. Not my area of
expertise, so I don't think I would be able to do much, but I thought this
might be worth mentioning.

<http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=4171>

<http://www.bufferbloat.net/>

------
jilebedev
For an explanation of buffer bloat in layman's terms:
<http://www.bufferbloat.net/projects/bloat/wiki/Introduction>

------
ableal
As usual, <http://lwn.net> has had good coverage and comments on the topic. (A
search on "Bufferbloat site:lwn.net" will get them.)

